# mistake



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

posted in wrong forum and edited


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

WHERE :? 

RAY


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its ok Bob Gaspode is going to shift it into meets section later


Jacquie


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Its ok Bob Gaspode is going to **** into meets section later
> 
> Jacquie


AAAAAAAAAA :wink:


----------



## 97620 (Feb 8, 2006)

must have been something he ate !


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

PARDON !! Jacquie


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

kbee said:


> must have been something he ate !


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

LOL


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

typo boys and girls so sorry :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: well its made me laugh.


Jacquie


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Whatever it was must be well hidden coz I can't see anything added to the meets section?????
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

asgard said:


> posted in wrong forum and edited


Brevity at it's very best. Succint. Straight to the point. Must be me that missed it.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

LInk is below

Link is here

No swering please :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Steve
You need to get out more mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Your link is to this thread :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

That was what I was on about Keith see link but think asgard might have been on about something else wires got crossed and all that

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-18117.html

Jacquie :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

kands said:


> Steve
> You need to get out more mate :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Your link is to this thread :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Keith

Hence



> No swearing please


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

